# Contact person at Durban Sands



## dchapman3668 (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the email address of the person at Durban Sands that I contact about paying my 2011 maintenance fee?

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 5, 2010)

Try this email:  angeliqueh@firstresorts.co.za
She's the most recent contact with whom I dealt.


----------



## dchapman3668 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks!

That is the email address I sent a message to a week ago.  So far, no reply.

Doug


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 11, 2010)

Doug,

I'm wondering if they're just not getting your emails? Can you try to send from another email address, such as your work email?  I have msn, and many times my messages just don't go through--can't figure that one out.

However, emails from work go right through.


----------



## dchapman3668 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Durban Sands contact*

Thanks.

I sent an email via my work account and still no reply.

Has anyone heard from Durban Sands via email lately?

Thanks.  Doug


----------



## TimeShareMaven (Nov 17, 2010)

*Durban Contact*

Try Logie Moorgas at

logiem@firstresorts.co.za

I recently got a bill for maintenance for almost 3000 Rand for 2011, 1 Bedroom.

Does anyone know what's going on at Durban Sands, or how we can band together to do something about the maintenance fee escalation?


----------



## martyap (Nov 20, 2010)

TimeShareMaven said:


> Try Logie Moorgas at
> 
> logiem@firstresorts.co.za
> 
> ...



My 2011 1BR levy came in at  R3498. Walking away is certainly an option.


----------



## westrougers (Nov 23, 2010)

I have same issue. DS wants 4100 Rand for each of my 2BRs vs 2500 last year. Also no explanation as to why the huge increase. Not too likely that I will be paying this exhorbitant amount for which now is a poor trader. I have owned these units for about 7 years and have received wonderful exchanges including Manhattan Club and Lawrence Welk in San Diego. 

I will ask for explanation but regardless, I can no longer afford these units.

WR


----------

